# Tell us 5 bands you can't live without



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

My musical taste goes from Barry Manilow(lol) to Dream Theater so it's really hard for me choosing only 5 bands but these ones changed/affected my life cause I played in so many cover bands.

Pink Floyd

Steve Vai 

Dream Theater

Bon Jovi

Journey


----------



## Meldville (Aug 4, 2009)

Soilent Green
Misery Index
Trap Them
Wolfbrigade
Immortal


----------



## Flux_Architect (Aug 4, 2009)

CYNIC
NINE INCH NAILS
AMON TOBIN
GOJIRA
KORN


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 4, 2009)

Opeth
Textures
Meshuggah
Dimmu Borgir
Scar Symmetry


----------



## TimSE (Aug 4, 2009)

Dream Theater
Pink Floyd
Strapping Young Lad
Devin townsend 
Frost*


----------



## st2012 (Aug 4, 2009)

It's tough as hell to pick 5 but here are the first few that pop in to my head in no particular order:

Nevermore
Unearth
Eric Johnson
Pantera
Arch Enemy


----------



## sami (Aug 4, 2009)

Vader
Meshuggah
Arsis
Demiricous
Arch Enemy


----------



## toolsound (Aug 4, 2009)

Tool
Pearl Jam
Silverchair
In Flames
Periphery


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 4, 2009)

Iron Maiden
Death
Meshuggah
All Shall Perish
Protest the Hero


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 4, 2009)

CAN'T
DECIDE

Damn...

Animals as Leaders
Architects
Anata
After the Burial
Dark Tranquillity
And either Cynic or The Faceless


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2009)

hardest question ever, here's my best shot:

Iron Maiden
Queen
Savatage
Yngwie
Metallica


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 4, 2009)

Opeth
Necrophagist
Opeth
Meshuggah
Gorod


Number 6 would be Opeth, obviously.


----------



## LadyKiller (Aug 4, 2009)

Stuck Mojo
Pantera
Deftones
Illdisposed (Slow Death Factory)
Van Halen

it is very difficult to decide only 5


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> hardest question ever, here's my best shot:
> 
> Iron Maiden
> Queen
> ...


 
Yeah man Queen is in my list too but it 's the number 6.
Thank god someone here likes Queen,I know it's a 7 strings forum still I don't like only metal.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 4, 2009)

Opeth
Dream Theater
Nevermore
Tool
Necrophagist


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 4, 2009)

Only 5!!!

Pink Floyd
Tool
Alice In Chains
Opeth
Meshuggah

Man that is so hard to narrow down.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 4, 2009)

Celtic Frost
Bauhaus
Meshuggah
IAMX
Danzig/Samhain/Misfits

Those that didn't quite make the list.....Johnny Cash, Satyricon, Danny Elfman, David Bowie and Goldfrapp.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 4, 2009)

going with 10 would be way more comprehensive and accurate, but limiting it to 5...in order

Pink Floyd
Undying
Tool
Bane
Metallica


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 4, 2009)

1- BLOODBATH !!!!!
2- Fear Factory
3- Immortal
4- Joe Satriani
5- Rush

weird mix... but oh well...


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 4, 2009)

In no particular order.

Emperor 
The Jam
Miles Davis Quintet
Pink Floyd
If orchestras aren't cheating, the BBC Philharmonic.
If orchestras _are_ cheating, the Jacques Loussier Trio.


----------



## Luuk (Aug 4, 2009)

Meshuggah
Mastodon
Opeth
Textures
Pantera



Arteriorrhexis said:


> Animals as Leaders
> Architects
> Anata
> After the Burial
> ...



Fail?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 4, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Fail?



Yeah? So I added a 6/7th? What of it?


----------



## ilyti (Aug 4, 2009)

The 5 most important bands in my life, not necessarily my 5 favourite bands.

D-A-D
Metallica
Dream Theater
Eagles
Opeth


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 4, 2009)

Architects
Dragonforce
Parkway Drive
August Burns Red
Buckethead


----------



## tbird11 (Aug 4, 2009)

Meshuggah
Opeth 
Tool
Psycroptic
Textures


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 4, 2009)

Hard for me..

Chaka Khan
Marilyn Manson
Prince
Spice Girls (seriously..don't ask)
Metallica


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 4, 2009)

Buckethead
Rush
Meshuggah
Yes
Primus


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 4, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder
The Faceless
Decrepit Birth
Necrophagist
After the Burial

Ugh theres so many more I can list but these are probably my top favorite.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 4, 2009)

Meshuggah
Opeth
Cynic
Nevermore
Radiohead


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2009)

Pasty McBalderton





Jim Matheos





Stephen Wilson





Robbi Robb





Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 4, 2009)

The Faceless
The Black Dahlia Murder
Red Hot Chili Peppers
HeavyHeavyLowLow
The Pillows


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Day (got me into playing in the first place, so don't judge me)
Joe Satriani
Arch Enemy
Reel Big Fish
Rush

quite a varied list if you ask me, I like a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 4, 2009)

Im gonna put more than 5, imma put 7 because some other guy did to 


Periphery
Textures
Lights 
Deftones
Animals As Leaders
Of Man Not Of Machine
Crowbar


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 4, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> Im gonna put more than 5, imma put 7 because some other guy did to
> 
> 
> Periphery
> ...



Damn straight! 7 is apparently the best number on this forum.

And - Animals as Leaders  Yes!


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 4, 2009)

Radiohead
Mono
Eastern Youth
Fugazi
God is an Astronaut


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 4, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Damn straight! 7 is apparently the best number on this forum.
> 
> And - Animals as Leaders  Yes!



tru dat!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nevermore
Nile
King Diamond
Into Eternity
Strapping Young Lad

This is always hard for me to choose.... my other choices would be:
Morbid Angel
Rumpelstiltskin Grinder
Down
Gwar
Manowar
Wintersun
Meshuggah


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh damn! I forgot Gwar!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 4, 2009)

Isis
Bon Iver
Between the Buried and Me
Converge
Mastodon

That would probably be it... I would have liked to be able to include Coalesce, Explosions in the Sky, Modern Life is War and Cult of Luna.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 4, 2009)

iron maiden
gorod
primordial
anaal nathrakh
death


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 4, 2009)

Periphery (Can I bunch the Bulb projects together, pretty please?)
Cynic
Incubus
Joe Satriani
Sikth


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 4, 2009)

Historically Most important:

Pantera
Tool
Fear Factory
Korn
Deftones/Old KSE

Currently most important (couldn't live without):

Unearth
Nevermore
All Shall Perish
In Flames
Necrophagist


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn.

Fear Factory
After The Burial
Ion Dissonance
Mnemic
Born of Osiris


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

This is freacking funny.
Besides some guys here do you all only listen to metal ?
LOL that's funny.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 4, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> This is freacking funny.
> Besides some guys here do you all only listen to metal ?
> LOL that's funny.



I listen to everything except country, classic rock, the blue, rock in general, punk.
So just about EVERYTHING else.


----------



## B36arin (Aug 4, 2009)

Historically(and chronologically):
Iron Maiden
Korn
Limp Bizkit
At The Gates
Meshuggah

Currently:
Meshuggah
Nevermore
Opeth
The Haunted
Sikth


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I listen to everything except country, classic rock, the blue, rock in general, punk.
> So just about EVERYTHING else.


 
I'm with you almost in everything but rock.
I love pop rock.Not this crap emo pop we have today but rock from the 80's and 90's .But I hate blues and classic rock,
of course there is a few I like but the majority I hate.
Just like Gary Moore ,the majority of his fans like his blues songs,
I like his metal songs just like these 2 songs.
Awesome tone.





This song was recorded by Nightwish but their fans doesn't even know it's a Gary Moore song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

Only 5? 


Ok... 


Janne Da Arc
Tool
Metallica
Rush
Faith No More


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2009)

The Mars Volta
At the Drive In
SikTh
Minus the Bear
Between the Buried and Me


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Just like Gary Moore ,the majority of his fans like his blues songs,[/COLOR]
> I like his metal songs just like these 2 songs.
> Awesome tone.
> 
> This song was recorded by Nightwish but their fans doesn't even know it's a Gary Moore song.



Gary is the man. I love his stuff with Thin Lizzy and his 80's solo stuff. The blues albums get a little boring to me. Out In The Fields is never boring!

Nightwish's version of OTHAFA is pretty kickass though...


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Nightwish's version of OTHAFA is pretty kickass though...


 
Yeah it's cool but if MY band was going to record a cover at least we'll record it the way we want to play it.I don't see Nightwish version as a real version.It's just the same song played by other band,just a cover.
So of course it rocks cause Gary made it LOL


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2009)

I just remembered that Sonata Arctica did a cover of Out in the Fields recently, but it's not as good as the original


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

Man that intro keyboard and singer's voice are really weird to me.
But it's cool listening to other bands playing songs we like.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Lamb Of God
Death
Nevermore
Pantera
In Flames


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Man that intro keyboard and singer's voice are really weird to me.
> But it's cool listening to other bands playing songs we like.



Sonata Arctica is much better than that cover indicates. Listen to anything off the Ecliptica or Silence albums for a better idea of them. Example:


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks man but I never liked Sonata.
I don't like singer's voice and I don't like melodies.
I have a friend who has all albums and keeps showing them to me.
I don't like.
I prefer listening to Stratovarius songs.
Well different tastes .
BTW I have a dc-5 too for about 12 years,awesome amp.
I love mesa tone.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2009)

That's cool, I didn't know you had already heard them. I like Stratovarius too. Those Finns are pretty good at metal for such a tiny country...

I feel like my list needs another few entries to even be semi-complete like Whitesnake / Deep Purple / Rainbow / Sabbath / Dio. There's at least one member in common between each link there, can I count it as one entry?


----------



## Andii (Aug 5, 2009)

Meshuggah
Necrophagist 
The Faceless
Opeth
Anata

That list is wrong. There is a huge list of bands I can't live without.


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I feel like my list needs another few entries to even be semi-complete like Whitesnake / Deep Purple / Rainbow / Sabbath / Dio. There's at least one member in common between each link there, can I count it as one entry?


 
   

I love hair metal bands and at that time here we din't know hair metal expression,it was called here by hard rock.
My list is endless !


----------



## damigu (Aug 5, 2009)

nine inch nails
django reinhardt (not really a band, but still)
pink floyd
circle of dust/celldweller (same 1 guy, so i count it as 1 band)
sigur ros


----------



## ToniS (Aug 5, 2009)

Opeth
Sikth
Nevermore
Necrophagist
Oasis

And lots and lots of other bands


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll pick one out of my favorite genres, how bout that?

PostHardcore: Bear vs Shark
Alternative/Rock: Silversun Pickups
Math: Ion Dissonance
Post/Gaze: Irepress
TechDeath: Psycroptic

That was immensely painful.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't narrow it down to 5, so I'll post the same number of bands that are on my main guitar..... 7.

Vai
Dream Theater
Korn
Meshuggah
Deftones
SikTh
Rammstein


----------



## petereanima (Aug 5, 2009)

i take 6, because there are exactly 6 bands i cannot live without.

Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath (DIO-Aera)
Metallica
Thin Lizzy
Led Zeppelin
Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 5, 2009)

Thrice
darkest hour
acoustic alchemy
george benson
jimmy eat world


----------



## Landsi (Aug 5, 2009)

Tool
Periphery
Sikth
Meshuggah
Deftones

Probably those anyway. It's hard to nail down!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 5, 2009)

Opeth
Porcupine Tree
Pink Floyd
Children of Bodom
Iron Maiden


----------



## Variant (Aug 5, 2009)

damigu said:


> nine inch nails
> django reinhardt (not really a band, but still)
> pink floyd
> _*circle of dust/celldweller (same 1 guy, so i count it as 1 band)*_
> sigur ros



 _*Klay Scott*_ was the _*first*_ on my list that I had to bump. I'm also delighted to see that sooooo many of you youngins had Rush (my next bump) and Floyd on there as well. The taste on this forum is beyond all others.

*Not to mention that the above poster gave the guy who hates rap music a new favorite rap song.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 5, 2009)

Variant said:


> _*Klay Scott*_ was the _*first*_ on my list that I had to bump. I'm also delighted to see that sooooo many of you youngins had Rush (my next bump) and Floyd on there as well. The taste on this forum is beyond all others.
> 
> *Not to mention that the above poster gave the guy who hates rap music a new favorite rap song.



 Variant speaks the truth.

Rush is the fucking shit. What those guys did for prog and rock in general was just phenomenal.


----------



## Variant (Aug 5, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Variant speaks the truth.
> 
> Rush is the fucking shit. What those guys did for prog and rock in general was just phenomenal.



 A couple of other amazing acts that I think are oft overlooked (no thanks to less "hits" than Rush) are *Kansas* and *Supertramp*, who in hindsight as I get older, were positively brilliant.  

Anywho, back to the top 5's for those who can narrow it down that much.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 5, 2009)

This is hard.

Dream Theater
Fields of the Nephilim
Cynic (and their various related bands!)
Rush
Nevermore


If I'm allowed a sixth I'll add Devil Doll.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 5, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I'm with you almost in everything but rock.
> I love pop rock.Not this crap emo pop we have today but rock from the 80's and 90's .But I hate blues and classic rock,
> of course there is a few I like but the majority I hate.
> Just like Gary Moore ,the majority of his fans like his blues songs,
> ...



Gary Moore is cool, first time listening to him and I like it...
But I really like a lot of 80's pop actually, like Depeche Mode for one example.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Aug 5, 2009)

Hm, this is tough!

1. Demilich 
2. Kate Bush
3. Bartók
4. Bergraven
5. Sparks


----------



## rikwebb (Aug 5, 2009)

Metallica
AC/DC
Alice In Chains
Megadeth
Children Of Bodom


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, I've given this some thought... what do I go back to, repeatedly, no matter what mood I'm in?


Sevendust
Dave Matthews Band
Bela Fleck
Bulb/Periphery
Rush

and if I add two more in honor of this community... 

Cynic
Gojira


----------



## errnestoo (Aug 5, 2009)

Meshuggah
Tool
Mastodon
Ojos De Brujo
The Mars Volta


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i take 6, because there are exactly 6 bands i cannot live without.
> 
> Iron Maiden
> Black Sabbath (DIO-Aera)
> ...



FREEBIRD!


----------



## phatfil (Aug 5, 2009)

Tool
Metallica
Pink Floyd
Derek Trucks Band
Bulb


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd say these would be a pretty solid 5 for me :

Protest The Hero
Coheed And Cambria
Scale the Summit
In Flames
Explosions In The Sky

Most of those have either a ton of stuff to listen to or only a handful that are REALLY good and REALLY long


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 5, 2009)

Opeth
Meshuggah
Steel Pulse
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Cacauphony (sp?)

fuck... I forgot Alice In Chains... I need 6 as well... 

@OP you should have let us have SEVEN so i'd have room for decapitated


----------



## repoman1 (Aug 5, 2009)

My favorites:

The Flower Kings
Spock's Beard
The Dear Hunter
Opeth
Coheed and Cambria

6 and 7 are Dream Theater and IQ


----------



## Benjo230 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dream Theater
Between The Buried And Me
Circus Maximus
Kamelot
Metallica (Listening to Ride The Lightning spurred me to learn guitar \m/)

The other 2 P) would be:
Symphony X
Coheed And Cambria


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 5, 2009)

ok now time for my serious list:

The Jonas Brothers
Miley Cyrus
Hilary Duff
Lindsay Lohan
Hoobastank


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 5, 2009)

^ man... the last time i saw hoobastank was at an MTV music awards show and i think the singer was sick, VERY sick. like sick to the point where it fucked up his voice enough that they probably shouldn't have done that show.

say what you will but i enjoy that "Reason" song... i dunno what the hell it's actually called.


----------



## Dimebag313 (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn this is actually an easy decision.

1. Pantera
2. Meshuggah
3. Slayer
4. Aeon
5. Between the Buried and Me

6 and 7 would be Lynard Skynard and Necrophagist

Oh yea and Brain Drill and Decapitated and The Black dahlia Murder and emmure and The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza if the list were to keep going I could list probly hundreds of bands I cant live without


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 14, 2009)

^ necromancer psot no big deal tho

in order

Fear Factory
Death
Agent Steel
Edguy
Iced Earth(and Demons&Wizards ofc)
Nile
Burzum lol yea i really like them actually


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 14, 2009)

Opeth
Cynic
Dream Theater
Scale the Summit
The Faceless


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 14, 2009)

deftones
nirvana
dir en grey
lamb of god
err... i can't think of a fifth xD


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 14, 2009)

In Flames
Sonata Arctica
Opeth
Soilwork
Iced Earth


----------



## Smooth55 (Oct 14, 2009)

Satriani - opened my eyes to a whole new level of technical proficiency
Vai - further stretched my eyes
Led Zeppelin - IMHO, the most versatile band ever with amazing creativity
Metallica - not so much their new stuff, tastes change, but they can still play
Eric Clapton - joy to play, joy to listen


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 14, 2009)

Mastodon





Cynic




The Devil Makes Three




In Flames




Protest the Hero





(This was harder than expected)


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 14, 2009)

Bjork, meshuggah, sleepytime gorilla museum, rammstein, and whatever band/project/session music i happen to be doing at the time.

oh, and Larry Conklin of course.


----------



## Euthanasia (Oct 14, 2009)

5 is not enaugh, so lets go for 10! 

Meshuggah
Textures
Sikth
Opeth
Pantera
Cynic
Crowbar
Lamb of God
The Haunted
Arch Enemy
And Machine Head ofcourse!! 

I know It's 11 I just couldnt help it ):


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 14, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> oh, and Larry Conklin of course.



When he uses that Wah-wah bar =>


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 14, 2009)

8Fingers, you don't have a great imagination, do you?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 14, 2009)

Alice in Chains
Metallica
Mastodon
Every Time I Die
Deftones


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 14, 2009)

Can't remember what I put last time, so here goes:

Dragonforce
Parkway Drive
Architects
As I Lay Dying
You and What Army?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> Bjork


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 14, 2009)

at the moment:

Lights
Periphery
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Borgore
City Sleeps (thanks bulb!)

Uhhhh, I wanna throw in sikth, Protest the hero, Mastodon, Between the buried and me, Ion Dissonance, Bjork, Suicidal Tendancies, Telefon Tel Aviv, explosions in the sky, and sky eats airplane in as well


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 14, 2009)

16Volt
American Head Charge
Combichrist
Skinny Puppy
Korn

Honorable mention to Black Light Burns, Limp Bizkit, Velvet Acid Christ, FabrikC and Cyanotic as well though.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

Changes on a daily basis, but these are my current favs:

ToTo






DT





Bazra (Japanese jazz-punk/funk, like old-school Chili Peppers on steroids with angry samurai's)





Bon Jovi





Kumi Koda


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 14, 2009)

Flux_Architect said:


> AMON TOBIN



amon tobin is the SHIT. 

a lot of bands i couldn't live without are not metal
but i think a lot of them are as well.

i'd probably go with...

suffocation
the mercury program
david bazan/pedro the lion
necrophagist
a tribe called quest

...that's 5 out of dozens and dozens that i couldn't live without.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 14, 2009)

Akercocke, mid-70s Judas Priest, and 3 other bands.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Akercocke, mid-70s Judas Priest, and 3 other bands.



 I love Stained Class  I don't care for any of 'Point Of Entry' apart from Desert Plains  that song just kicks ass.

Metallica for the first four albums, Judas Priest, Cryptopsy (Blasphemy Made Flesh & None So Vile), Blue Öyster Cult and Morbid Angel. 

I'd never get tired of those bands but 5 isn't enough


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 15, 2009)

Meshuggah
Blind Guardian
Cynic
Pink Floyd
Periphery


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

1) After the Burial
2) Blind Guardian
3) Sonata Arctica
4) Stratovarious
5) Dream Theater


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

Opeth
Insomnium
Meshuggah
Symphony X
Beneath The Massacre


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 15, 2009)

i completely forget if i've hit this thread or not, so i'll either make a first list, or a new list

Pink Floyd
Undying
Tool
Metallica's first 4 albums and the Loads (don't hate, great rock albums, just should have been released with a different band name)
Bane...or Heaven Shall Burn...or Alice in Chains...it's between those 3


----------



## Samer (Oct 15, 2009)

But really, the only band i could not live without is After the Burial, this band has grew on me so much.


----------



## Joelan (Oct 15, 2009)

Megadeth
Metallica
Opeth
Meshuggah
Bloodbath


----------



## oompa (Oct 15, 2009)

Led Zeppelin
Meshuggah
Zero 7
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Ephel Duath


----------



## Sliggy (Oct 15, 2009)

Nevermore
Periphery

after that I pretty much love too many bands too much to even think about deciding.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 15, 2009)

zz top
beethoven
faith no more
GWAR
mushroomhead



Scar Symmetry said:


> Opeth
> Insomnium
> Meshuggah
> Symphony X
> Beneath The Massacre


 
no fair, you have posted more than 1 time which equalls more than 5 bands. i want more than 5 bands!


----------



## Taylor2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Architects
Sikth
Misery Signals
The Arusha Accord
A Textbook Tragedy




I like me some progressive.


----------



## Opeth666 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nevermore
Opeth
Amon Amarth
Dream Theater
and 5th being either trans siberian orchestra, arsis, or darkest hour


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 15, 2009)

Tesseract
The Black Dahlia Murder
Necrophagist
Meshuggah
John Mayer


----------



## Loomer (Oct 16, 2009)

Mastodon
Tom Waits
Death 
Mithras
Nasum


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 16, 2009)

Dredg
SikTh
Meshuggah
Cult of Luna
Carptree


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 16, 2009)

DT
BTBAM
Necrophagist
Guthrie Govan (not a 'band' but I count him)
The Faceless


----------



## the unbearable (Nov 3, 2009)

american head charge
cold 
the deft ones
steely dan
nick cave and the bad seeds


----------



## controversyking (Nov 3, 2009)

Opeth
Arch Enemy
Meshuggah
Lamb of God
Quo Vadis or Bulb, can't decide


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 4, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> deftones
> meshuggah
> mercenary
> protest the hero
> opeth



fixed


----------



## willyman101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Architects
This Will Destroy You
Funeral for a Friend
Enter Shikari
Brand New

They're like my favourite bands over the last few years, and seeing as I've listened to different stuff as time went by. They all affect me strongly in a different way.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 4, 2009)

Circus Maximus
Dream Theater
Kamelot
Nightwish
Symphony X


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 4, 2009)

Architects
Dragonforce
As I Lay Dying
Parkway Drive
Black Dahlia Murder

Changed quite a bit since last time


----------



## asphyx123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Judas Priest
Scar Symmetry
Ayreon (or any other Arjen Lucassen Project)
Nevermore
Symphony X


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't even know what I put last time 

Hate Eternal, Nocturnus, Kreator, Aeon, Scorpions... 

I'd still go crazy after a while....okay maybe just a little overly-eccentric


----------



## pink freud (Nov 4, 2009)

Devin Townsend (He counts as one, right? )
Porcupine Tree
Opeth
ISIS
Meshuggah


----------



## Curt-Platt (Nov 5, 2009)

Arsis
Sylosis
Between The Buried And Me
The Black Dahlia Murder
Opeth


----------



## cycloptopus (Nov 5, 2009)

Meshuggah
Candiria
Vivaldi (not sure we can call him a band exactly, but if I don't have him in the collection surely I would die)
Miles Davis
Pink Floyd


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2009)

Too hard, too hard!

Kate Bush.
Elvenking.
Arena.
Sonata Arctica.
...Edguy.

5 is too few, but there you go!


----------



## revclay (Nov 5, 2009)

According to Last.fm, the 5 would be:

Smashing Pumpkins
Katatonia
Opeth
Jesu
Ulver


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolation
Morbid Angel
Cynic
Ulcerate
GORGUTS!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 8, 2009)

uh...

Atheist
Gorguts
Asphyx
Defeated Sanity
Martyr


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 9, 2009)

Queensryche
Dream Theater
Arch Enemy
After Forever
Rush


----------



## Deconstruct (Nov 9, 2009)

Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza
After the Burial
Implosive Disgorgence (gets me ready for exams)
Beneath the Massacre
Years Spent Cold

Gotta have some hardcore.


----------



## brahminlead (Dec 1, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
After the Burial
Advent
Shai Hulud
Nile


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 1, 2009)

Steve Vai
Dream Theater
Animals As Leader/ Tosin Abasi
Periphery
Devin Townsend

Ahh last one was a tough call. I wanted to put SiKth somewhere in there but Devin Townsend is too influential to leave out.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Dec 1, 2009)

Born Of Osiris
The Faceless
Decrepit Birth
Pink Floyd
Between The Buried And Me


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 1, 2009)

- Brokencyde
- Attack Attack
- Tokyo Hotel
- Metro Station
- Black Eyed Peas












































...NOT!


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Dec 1, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> - Brokencyde
> - Attack Attack
> - Tokyo Hotel
> - Metro Station
> ...


 Come On dude, Attack Attack is the shit


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 1, 2009)

Arch Enemy
Scale the Summit
Necrophagist
Cannibal Corpse
Joe Satriani


----------



## Miek (Dec 1, 2009)

brahminlead said:


> Animals as Leaders
> After the Burial
> Advent
> Shai Hulud
> Nile


There's a band actually called Shai Hulud? That's fucking awesome.

I couldn't live without my Porcupine Tree, Tool, Opeth, Boom Boom Satellites, and.... I can't pick another because I'd feel like I left out too many


----------



## Alone Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Ion Dissonance
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
The Dillinger Escape Plan
God Is An Astronaut
Morphine


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 1, 2009)

Unearth
All Shall Perish
Dream Theater
Scar Symmetry
Nevermore

I'm more into like instrumentals though lol like.. Yngwie Malmsteen, Rob Marcello, Syu, Gentaro Satomura, Takayoshi Ohmura, Mamoru Goriku and so on


----------



## Janiator (Dec 1, 2009)

Vai
Gilbert
Satriani
Pink floyd
Can't think of a good fifth.


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 1, 2009)

Dream Theater
Phil Collins/Genesis
Frost*
Bulb/Periphery
the compositions of Anton Bruckner


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pantera
In Flames
Arch Enemy
Meshuggah
Metallica


----------



## ry_z (Dec 19, 2009)

Opeth
Björk
Isis
Meshuggah
and...Faith No More maybe? It's basically impossible for me to pick just five.

Sunn O))), Kashiwa Daisuke, Rosetta, Porcupine Tree, and Ihsahn would be at the top of my list as well.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 19, 2009)

5 bands.. thats pretty hard ..

currently:
Animals As Leaders
Periphery/Bulb
Meshuggah
Devin Townsend
Björk ..

... cynic,pink floyd, dream theater, porcupine tree, gojira, kashiwa daisuke, leftfield, john scofield, tool, a perfect circle, karl sanders etc. etc..


----------



## maxident213 (Dec 19, 2009)

Misery Loves Co.
Rollins Band
Dax Riggs
Buckethead
Pig Destroyer


----------



## Variant (Dec 19, 2009)

^
Misery Loves Co. = good mention! 




*
For me, at the moment:*

Devin Townsend (inclusive of all projects)
OSI / Fates Warning
Tribe After Tribe
Porcupine Tree
Opeth

...still... just realized that I posted to this tread at the beginning. At least I'm consistent.


----------



## shreditation (Dec 19, 2009)

allan holdsworth
greg howe
necrophagist
spawn of possesion 
obscura


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 19, 2009)

Death
After the Burial
All Shall Perish
Iron Maiden
Meshuggah


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I posted in here before, and I can't be stuffed finding my previous post, so I'll just say that whatever I said, get rid of 1 and add Periphery.


----------



## Hypothermia (Dec 19, 2009)

Dredg
Cult of luna
Meshuggah
Carptree
Pain of salvation


That is all.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Dec 19, 2009)

Metallica
Fear Factory
Alice in Chains
Pantera
Nirvana

That's in no particular order and i my top 10 has bands like Cannibal Corpse and The Strokes, ahaha ;D


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Dec 19, 2009)

Right now:

Architects
Parkway Drive
Sikth
The Devil Wears Prada
Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## luchoyuno (Dec 19, 2009)

VEIL OF MAYA
ANIMALS AS LEADERS
In Flames
Dark Tranquility
Born of Osiris


----------



## kittencore (Dec 19, 2009)

Whitechapel
Born of osiris
Killswitch Engage
older All that remains
As i lay dying
and about 100 more....


----------



## whs (Dec 19, 2009)

At the Drive-in
Protest the Hero
Periphery
Coheed and Cambria
The Dear hunter


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Dec 20, 2009)

pantera, SYL, BDM, ATB, Periphery.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 20, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Steve Vai
> Dream Theater
> Animals As Leader/ Tosin Abasi
> Periphery
> ...



Hmmm looking at my old list... I really need to include Chimp Spanner in there.

But I can't seem to remove any of them.

So, if anyone dislikes someone on my list they can replace that artist with Chimp Spanner or SikTh


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 20, 2009)

converge
agoraphobic nosebleed ,(Scott Hull)
nile
botch
brutal truth


----------



## elpfarr (Dec 20, 2009)

The Faceless
Opeth
Cloudkicker
As I Lay Dying
Necrophagist


----------



## conorreich (Dec 20, 2009)

the black dahlia murder
murder by death
black sabbath
pink floyd
frank sinatra


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

Muse
Sigur Ros
Inflames - Whoracle Rules!!
The Killers
radiohead


----------



## Semikiller (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently in no order:

All That Remains (can't believe no one mentioned them yet)
Animals As Leaders
Periphery/Bulb
Foo Fighters (why not?)
Dream Theater


----------



## Breakdown (Dec 21, 2009)

Pantera 
Killswitch Engage
Old Escape The fate
The Devil Wears Prada
Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## x178x (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm...

Portal (the Australian one, obviously)
Porcupine Tree
Boards of Canada
Paysage d'Hiver
Opeth

Soooo hard to not mention Rush, Burzum, Meshuggah, Gorillaz, Wold, and many others.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 22, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I can't narrow it down to 5, so I'll post the same number of bands that are on my main guitar..... 7.
> 
> Vai
> Dream Theater
> ...



My list has changed slightly.  So I'm going to add on to it 3 more bands. Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, and leonardo7's band; Simoom. Peep my sig for the link to the latter.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)

I do believe Rob Zombie has entered my top 5 recently... In fact, it's rather shock-rock oriented at the moment, i'm in the mood for simple grooves and massive percussion  So something along the lines of;

16Volt
American Head Charge
Rob Zombie
Marilyn Manson
Korn


... I know, I should be ashamed


----------



## x178x (Dec 22, 2009)

Man... I wish I shared musical interests with people here.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Type O Negative
Dimmu Borgir
Arch Enemy
Nevermore
Cradle of Filth

For metal anyways. About 5-10 other bands could easily be in there too. Old Fear Factory, Machine Head, Cannibal Corpse, Behemoth, Hypocrisy, etc are definitely up there too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm tempted to throw in Cypress Hill and Wu-Tang Clan as well, i've been fair obsessed with them of late as well


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I'm tempted to throw in Cypress Hill and Wu-Tang Clan as well, i've been fair obsessed with them of late as well



Cypress Hill's "Black Sunday" rules.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)

I generally love them, there are a couple of song exceptions, but i love all their albums in general  They _always_ put me in a good mood


----------



## D0mn8r (Dec 22, 2009)

Bal-Sagoth
Cannibal Corpse
Deicide
Man Must Die
Satriani

(Top 3 were easy, its that last 2 that change regularly...)


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 22, 2009)

2009:

Animals As Leaders
Cynic
Vehemence
Periphery
Dillinger Escape Plan
Sikth


----------



## DavyH (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm....

Some don't ever change:
Iron Maiden
Fear Factory
Rammstein
Cradle of Filth
something proggy.... probably Porcupine Tree at the moment, but King Crimson or Floyd could be slotted in instead.


----------



## mos (Jan 11, 2010)

These are the bands I always return to:
Pink Floyd
Tool
Faith No More
Jeff Buckley
Vangelis
Boren & der Club of Gore


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 11, 2010)

mos said:


> Vangelis



Hell yeah.

Might as well update my list

Cynic
Animals as Leaders
Vangelis
Tesseract
Origin


----------



## Hamatha (Jan 11, 2010)

Periphery 
Death 
Animals as Leaders 
Disfiguring the Goddess 
Scale the Summit


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 11, 2010)

Cynic
Opeth
Minus the Bear
Megadeth
The Faceless


----------



## Joose (Jan 12, 2010)

Sevendust
Mnemic
Sybreed
Threat Signal
Devin Townsend (all of his works)


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jan 27, 2010)

After the burial (As trendy as some people find them around my area I cant stop listening to them)

Animals as leaders

between the buried and me

converge

misery signals


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's so hard to pick 5
Van Halen
Soilwork
Kiko Loureiro Band(Solo Stuff)
Killswitch Engage
Unearth


----------



## Hzanco (Jan 27, 2010)

Protest the Hero

The Human Abstract

Scar Symmetry

Darkest Hour

Trivium


----------

